# Home test available within days?



## Firefly (25 Mar 2020)

_15-minute home tests in the UK within days..._

Thousands of 15-minute home tests for coronavirus will be delivered by Amazon to people self-isolating with symptoms or will go on sale on high street within days, according to Public Health England (PHE), in a move that could restore many people’s lives to a semblance of pre-lockdown normality. 









						UK coronavirus home testing to be made available to millions
					

Test to be validated this week, then made available to healthcare workers and general public




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2020)

_Prof Sharon Peacock, the director of the national infection service at PHE, told MPs on the science and technology committee that mass testing in the UK would be possible within days, saying evaluation of the fingerprick tests should be completed this week. The government later took a more cautious line, saying that the tests would not be available so quickly.

The UK government has bought 3.5m tests – which reveal whether someone has had the virus and is therefore thought to have some immunity – and is ordering millions more, it has said.


“The key thing for us to do is evaluate – are these tests accurate enough to be used by the general public?” said Chris Whitty, chief medical officer. “If they are incredibly accurate, we will work out the quickest way to release them. If they are not accurate, we will not release any of them.” _



Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2020)

Bosch has also developed a test with the results in 3 hours but operated by a doctor









						German firm Bosch to cut coronavirus test time ‘to 2½ hours’
					

Engineering giant says automated system will boost country’s already high test rate




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## RichInSpirit (29 Mar 2020)

Very interesting Firefly. As far as I can gather these tests will cost under a tenner, so very affordable. Also they might be more accurate than the more expensive "official" tests as they can tell if you already have had a brush with covid-19 and didn't notice it.
The official test only tests if you have covid-19 at the time you get tested.


----------



## joer (29 Mar 2020)

But these tests are only as good as the person using them. We all know what will happen , people will be worrying about results they have got themselves which will mean having to get tested again by the people who know what they are doing. This will mean clogging up the main test centers.


----------



## noproblem (30 Mar 2020)

joer said:


> But these tests are only as good as the person using them. We all know what will happen , people will be worrying about results they have got themselves which will mean having to get tested again by the people who know what they are doing. This will mean clogging up the main test centers.


Spot on Joer. Even if these tests show the person that he/she has the virus, what happens then? Go to the Dr, get a test and here we go again unless there's something arranged we don't know about yet.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Mar 2020)

joer said:


> But these tests are only as good as the person using them. We all know what will happen , people will be worrying about results they have got themselves *which will mean having to get tested again* by the people who know what they are doing. This will mean clogging up the main test centers.



Why?
Either they meet the national testing criteria, or they do not.


----------



## Leo (30 Mar 2020)

joer said:


> But these tests are only as good as the person using them. We all know what will happen , people will be worrying about results they have got themselves which will mean having to get tested again by the people who know what they are doing. This will mean clogging up the main test centers.



If they can't take a swab maybe we need to worry about them for other reasons.     Not using them correctly will result in a negative result, so it's less likely they'll panic and look to get tested further.

I haven't hears much about false positives in relation to any of the current tests, but some articles suggesting the newer tests may have false negative rates of 10-15%,  not enough testing has been done yet to be able to state that with any confidence.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2020)

Haven't heard much about these tests since last week. 

Brendan


----------



## Leo (2 Apr 2020)

The FDA has put a stop to some that were already released over there.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Apr 2020)

Now an Oxford professor claims she could have a vaccine ready for the Autumn









						Professor claims virus vaccine could be ready by autumn
					

A coronavirus vaccine could be available for the general public by September, an Oxford professor has claimed.




					www.rte.ie
				




I wonder will it be like those tests. A lot of hype and then nothing more is heard.

Brendan


----------



## joer (11 Apr 2020)

Lets hope that this one will be THE one that will be successful.


----------



## joer (13 Apr 2020)

After today,s news about incorrect test results I think it will be a long time before home tests will be available for use......


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Apr 2020)

Roche has announced that they have developed an antibody test and will have it ready next month.



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		


Brendan


----------



## losttheplot (17 Apr 2020)

Abbott also have one, approved in the US I think and applying for CE mark to launch in Europe.

These would be laboratory based tests.


----------

